# [hs] Microsoft erhält Patent auf Schädlingsanalyse in einer Sandbox



## Newsfeed (26 Mai 2008)

Vergangene Woche hat das US-Patentamt Microsoft ein Patent auf "proaktiven Virenschutz" zugesprochen. Das Anfang 2004 eingereichte Patent behandelt die Schädlingsanalyse in einer Sandbox.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: [hs] Microsoft erhält Patent auf Schädlingsanalyse in einer Sandbox*

Und was genau ist daran neu?

Das machen andere doch schon länger...


----------

